# What nail shape are you rocking & do you like to change it up?



## PewPew

I love playing around with nail shape and length as much as color.  Do you have a favorite nail shape for yourself? Is there a shape or length you love on others?

I wear ovals most because in my mind it makes my fingers look a bit longer. I love square/squoval & longer ballerina/coffin shaped nails on others, but with my already small  hands, they sometimes make my fingers feel shorter.

Some common nail shapes:


----------



## _Moravia_

PewPew said:


> I love playing around with nail shape and length as much as color.  Do you have a favorite nail shape for yourself? Is there a shape or length you love on others?
> 
> I wear ovals most because in my mind it makes my fingers look a bit longer. I love square/squoval & longer ballerina/coffin shaped nails on others, but with my already small  hands, they sometimes make my fingers feel shorter.
> 
> Some common nail shapes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418786



My fingers are slim and I have small hands as well so I tend to stick with the almond shape as it makes my fingers look longer and more elegant. Square-shaped doesn't look good on me but can be pulled off on others. I love the look of 1970s nails that tended to be long and almond-shaped, like those that you would see on people like Lauren Hutton, Barbara Streisand or Faye Dunaway - especially in bright red colours.


----------



## Shaakya22

My nail is small and I have small hand so I tend to stick .
and I want to Make my nail Squoval type 
that one I like the most.


----------



## Sferics

I used to have oval nails in different lengths. Most of the time natural, but some years ago I had artificial nails when square and french was trendy (I hated how it felt and how impractically it was). 
Nowadays, in my free time I do a lot with my hands...gardening, carry on a craft. 
I just can't sport something else than short, natural nails


----------



## Monera

Used to be firmly in the Square camp but I've gone more towards Squoval or Natural lately. I don't have long fingers compared to other people but compared to the size of my own palm I feel like they're a bit out of proportion, and squarish balances that out.


----------



## Souzie

Stiletto...been doing them for a while now. Sometimes I'll do the mountain peak.


----------



## pixiejenna

I have had my nails squoval forever. I was going to have my nail girl cut them short and I saw a opi ad with almond shaped nails and I liked them. So I decided to have her make them almond and figured if I didn’t like them I would cut them short the next time. It was a big adjustment to the different shape, I feel like they’re less likely to break with the more rounded edges. I really struggle with putting on my necklace now because I can’t hold down the clasp it keeps sliding out from under my nail. I do feel like they make my fingers look longer. Also when I itch they itch better then the squ oval shape. I also think that some designs look better with different shapes. I saw a influencers nails and I liked them and had my nail girl do them, they weren’t bad but they didn’t look anything like the ones that inspired me. I did them again and with this shape they look SO much better than on the squoval shaped nails.

Edited to add a picture. The large picture on the right were the influencers nails I liked. The top left was with squoval nails. And the bottom left is my current nails in the almond shape.


----------



## Swanky

Just changed today! Went from coffin to almond!


----------



## sgj99

Squoval - I have long nail beds so while I keep my nails just to the edge of my finger they have the illusion of looking long.


----------



## skyqueen

I like a round and natural look with a tan! OPI/Sugar Daddy...great thread PewPew!


----------



## Karinya

On my hands I find I like the sqoval the best but I do change them occasionally.


----------



## Swanky

I just changed from coffin to almond. I always did squoval, but once she kind of tapered them I thought it looked so much better. I’m lucky to have a nice long nail bed and I like mine to be long-ish, so I really think a tapered shape is more flattering on me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I'm a squoval gal & happy to be one


----------



## dotty8

I've always had something between almond and oval  From very long to medium long, it depends on how lazy I am with filing them  Always 100% natural and made by myself... I'd never get a mani by other people, yuck, I'd be scared to catch something in those salons


----------



## SparkleOnSunday

I’m also almond or oval! But keep them pretty short


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

I have gone from squoval to more of an almond shape this summer


----------



## elinm_85

I've always had the natural nail shape and very short


----------



## Amazona

I mostly do round almond shape and short to medium length. Sometimes I do a coffin or squoval shape. I switch it up every 2-3 weeks.


----------

